# Port St Joe Report



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Oct 14, 2016)

We are coming down to PSJ and fishing Oct 20 - 22.  Just wondering is anyone can give us a current report?  

Thanks!


----------



## Joel (Oct 14, 2016)

I'll be down for a week starting tomorrow.  I'll let you know how we are doing by mid week.


----------

